# 2010 Keystone Outback 270Bh



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We have decided to sell our almost new Outback. It has seen very little use and as usual, I took a lot of time to make quite a few mods for convenience sake. Our teenagers are getting to a point where camping is at the bottom of their priorities when the weekends/holidays come so it is a struggle to drag them out.

It is located in Phoenix, Az.

Here is a link to the local craigslist with pics

Here is a partial list of what it has:

- Bunks in the rear w/ 3 inch Costco memory foam pads. Sleeps (7-8) 
- Couch w/ inflatable Queen size and electric pump
- Swivel TV inside and connection outside (19 LCD)
- Heated and covered underbelly, ready for winter camping
- Outside speakers 
- Outside built-in stove w/ hot/cold water and propane line
- Pantry 
- Huge Slideout 
- Pillowtop Queen Bed
- Mega booth dinette seats 5-6 people w/ storage underneath, turns into King size bed
- Awning
- Aluminum rim wheels 
- Wardrove closets 
- Lighted Pass-through storage 
- Spared tire
- Master queen walkaround bedroom 
- Outside kitchen w/ gas hookups 
- Dual batteries 
- Dual propane tanks
- 3500lbs Electric Tongue jack
- Brand new Fantastic Fan
- Many more extras and mods inside.

Price: $20,000
Please contact me if you need any information
602-614-0586
[email protected]


----------

